# "Constitutional" E&M ROS / General Exam



## mmunoz21

*"Constitutional"  E&M ROS/General Exam*

Hello,

WHat would you all consider to fall under "constitutional" during review of systems?  Under System examination?  Does blood pressure and weight count?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

ROS:
Constitutional
Constitutional: fever, sweats, chills, fatigue, anorexia, insomnia, weight change, weakness, irritability, night sweats, etc.


EXAM:
Constitutional
• Measurement of *any three *of the following seven vital signs: 1) sitting or standing blood pressure, 2) supine blood pressure, 3) pulse rate and regularity, 4) respiration, 5) temperature, 6) height, 7) weight (May be measured and recorded by ancillary staff)


----------

